# Any ducks showing up?



## billbuster (Oct 17, 2003)

Been hunting in NoDak. for about ten years now. The first was by Oakes for pheasants. When I saw the numbers of ducks, I was right back after them the next year. Hunted with some buddys the first few years, the last few it has been just the hound and myself. Seems to be getting tougher every year. Brought a canoe out this year for the first time, water levels and all, glad I did. Keep me updated folks, I only have a few vacation days left and North Dakota has always has been a good place to spend them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Still too early....Lots of birds holding way up north.


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

I have recieved a report of good pintail numbers few Mallards, and lots of teal in SW Louisiana.


----------



## diverdown (Sep 13, 2003)

This is a first time post for me--I joined before I went to ND----just returned yesterday. We hunted the Jamestown area and it was absolutely fantastic. The water is down, but there is still plenty ---mostly north of Jamestown. I took the advise of several members on here and field hunted most of the time. Mallards and pintails wouldn't stop pouring into the decoys. We could shoot a limit and start to pick up and they would still circle. We hunted 3 different fields that we scouted. The Key was scouting and not shooting the roost. We also had some good shoots on Transition sloughs---I have been hunting out there for the last five years and this is the 1st time we field hunted---it was great.


----------



## lbk (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm hunting in the Bottineau area staritng Wednesday, Oct 23, 2003. I'm hearing bad reports. Does anyone know the status of duck number in that area. Any tips - field hunting, ponds, areas to hunt etc...

lbk


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It will be pretty tough since about 98% of the birds in that area use the refuge, so field hunting will be the only way to kill acouple birds.


----------



## billbuster (Oct 17, 2003)

I've been watching the weather pretty close, notice a bit of a cold front for
the weekend, just north of the border in Canada lows close to teens and highs just in the 30's. You local folks think that may move in some new ducks? I am looking to make a committment, but as usual it's a tough call. Thoughts?
Thanks.


----------



## billbuster (Oct 17, 2003)

Just got back yesterday from east central Nodak. Lots of big flocks of Mallards in the area. Many flocks of hundred birds plus. Way more birds then Non resident opening in the same areas. Plenty of birds to shoot and pass on. Glad I did not wait any longer. Weather was really tough to deal with for me and the dog. Wind was so strong that the birds were hanging over the decoys. Monday the wind switched fro 20 mph from the south to 40+ from the NW IN MINUTES. Get out and get them folks.


----------

